# Sorority tank and ADF?



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

So, I am upgrading my tank tomorrow for my ladies (current three after some losses and six incoming after a QT tank wipeout) from 100litres to 180. Think that makes my new tank 47.5 Liquid Gallons, which I believe is what most on here work on! 

I was looking at some lants and picking up a fish today, and my LFS now has ADFs in! I haven't seen one in person before... they are pretty darned cute!

I know with careful feeding management, these guys can work in nice male tanks... anyone tried in a sorority? 

I have bogwood, stones and the tank will be heavily planted with one small "clearing" for, well, a chance to see the girls - same system I have in the other tank with no issues.  

Plants are: flame moss (on the wood), various crypts, h.difformis, pogostemon stellata, anubias nana and anubis coffefolia(I think) and either Dwarf water lettuce or salvinia minima. The wood piece have tunnels and holes too small for the betta, and I think they will make nice homes for the frogs. 

Tankmates are currently: 3 females (rising to 9-11), five harlequin rasbora (possibly moving tanks) and three wood shrimp. I think I have an oto or two left, but can't tell until I dismantle the tank. If there are not enough of them, I will be rehoming them to another tank and putting in some thai glass catfish (aiming for 6). The glass catfish also need to be fed live bloodworms, so maybe the frogs coudl work? not certain on stocking levels as I haven't crunched those numbers yet... but the glass cats will only be once the otos and the rasbora have been rehomed to other tanks.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't think that's a good idea at all...Personally I have to cup my betta EVERY time I feed my frogs because he will eat all their food before they even know I put food in the tank. This may just be my personal betta(s I tried with a different betta before he passed away) but it really aggravates me to have to do that. I have recently moved the betta to a different tank and my frogs are much more active and don't hide so much also. I know Russel feeds her frogs a different food that her betta doesn't eat but I can't seem to find anything my betta won't fight a frog for.

If you're planning on having another type fish in there (the glass catfish) that specifically eats the same thing it will be impossible for the frogs to eat unfortunately


----------



## RNHime (Mar 12, 2015)

+1 to what allied123 says. From what I've heard ADFs are not fun to feed, sometimes even without any competition over food. Cute but bumbling. I'd house them by themselves.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

I believe a tank that size would also be too deep for an ADF. I think it should be no more than 18" deep, if I remember correctly.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't think bettamummy said the height of her tank but I don't think 18 inches is too deep except for maybe babies or injured frogs, even my one footed frog has no problems with 12 inches, I have heard that quoted but I'm not sure I believe it


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I think a no for frogs with a sorority, I really have found that frogs and sororities need completely different things that the frogs would


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've not had any trouble feeding my ADF in Betta-based community tanks. Don't need to cup the Betta. I do have a small Depression Glass coaster I use for the ADF's food; it is partially under an Anubias.

I feed Tetrafauna ReptoTreat delica bloodworms (available in the UK) which the Betta ignores but the Betta scarf right up. I also feed soft frog and tadpole treats which Guthrie also ignores (as have other Betta).

The rest of the community receives a variety of frozen foods including bloodworms, daphnia, cyclops, shrimp, etc. Guthrie figured out in about two seconds the pipette held the food so I squirt two pipettes and then aim the third directly at him. Easy peasy.

Have never had ADF and a sorority but I know you'll have a backup plan so no worries there. Do get a minimum of three; I have six in my 10 gallon with Guthrie.


----------



## micheemak (Aug 8, 2015)

I currently have 5 ADF's in my 24g rimless with five females and three cories. Prior to being in the 24g, they were in a 20g long. So far, I haven't had any issues. The girls basically ignore them, and the frogs are used to getting their food in the same spot everyday and are typically there waiting to eat first thing in the morning and again in the evening. I was worried there would be some issues with the move to the bigger tank, but they still go to the right hand front corner for their food, so it was no biggie. My girls ignore the tadpole pellets, and when I feed blood worms, I break up about 1/2 cube, and while the girls eat theirs, put the blood worms for the frogs in their corner. They're all fat and sassy and sing to me every night, so it seems to be working.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

".....the ADF (not the Betta) scarf up."


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks all for the advice so far! 

It *is* a pretty deep tank - measurements in cms, but the bogwood reaches the top of the tank (or within 3-4" of it) and the rock area, which I am guessing they will choose to live in, if I do it right - is around 10" away from the surface. I will try and get a photo later. As I use external filtration, lowering the water level should it prove too hard for them is not a problem. 

I probably should have mentioned also that all my betta are tap-trained to recieve food. I tap the part, or parts, of the tank I want them to eat and they go there. My soroirty girls eat in defined groups, so two places is currently okay for them. I also have a long baster that I was thinking of target-feeding the frogs with. 

What I will do is go to the LFS and watch the eating habits of the glass catfish, to see if they are mid-level feeders. I have noticed that they all seem to be midwater, and further research has suggested the majority are mid-water shoalers, so I am hoping they will eat there too, catching what the bettas miss! From what they are imported as, the ones I want should be _Kryptopterus vitreolus_, which like blackwater and whilst often found in streams always seek out low water movement, which I think makes them ideal with the girls. 

I think my main issue here will be stock levels if I went for the cats and the frogs... 

Also, heaven forbid it all went wrong, I have a good relationship with my LFS and I am sure we could work something out.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

ADF remain mostly on the bottom of a tank with occasional "Zen" moments when they seem to free-float. They also will escape from tanks so lids are a must. They are wondrous little critters and I thoroughly enjoy mine.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Also, thinking of using a load of Sußwassertang around the rock area... reckon the frogs would benefit from that? I know my shrimp would like it, and with luck I can grow enough on to spread it around a bit. I love the look of this stuff, but there is onyl one UK seller! D:


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> ADF remain mostly on the bottom of a tank with occasional "Zen" moments when they seem to free-float. They also will escape from tanks so lids are a must. They are wondrous little critters and I thoroughly enjoy mine.



Do you think (with suitable hiding spaces and vegetation) they would set up on a plateau nearer the surface? Worrried that if they are dertmined to live on the very bottom it may be too deep XD


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You could try but you might have to get a second tank for them. ;-) Or put them in with one of your males. You can have six in a 10 gallon.

I think they are the best Betta tank mates and Betta are the first fish mentioned on frog forums as most compatible. I've had ADF with several males and never had an issue.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for the help  My breeding tank is around 10-12g if not more IIRC, so I have a backup there if needed. 

That said the LFS were ordering some ct females for me. They ordered six in from.one stockist and a bag of 80 from another! Might end up overstocking before the adfs this time around if they are as pretty as the hms from the same breeder!  I see a frog tank coming... Would a mirrored back bother frogs?


----------

